# Will you guys judge this buck?



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys! I was hoping to get this buck, and I was hoping for some people to judge his conformation. What do you all think? Even if your not super experienced I would still love your opinion. The lady I am looking to purchas him from said that he wasn't completely stretched out because it was cold? Any way, what do y'all think?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I love him but Im a sucker for Nigis that look like Clyde.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I like his overall width and he has a nice topline. He’s so fluffy it’s hard to tell anything else though! Do you have udder pictures from his dam/granddams?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

There is something off about him. I can't quite put my finger on it because I'm no expert. Maybe its the way he's standing like the seller mentioned. He looks a bit hunchy, and his tail is down. I also wonder about his coat, it looks kind of spotty in places so maybe lice or copper issues.

But I'm just guessing here. I'm no expert.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

He looks alot like Clyde to me - is he 100% Nigi or is he mixed?


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

He's 100% nigi
He's with adga
I'll have to ask about the spotty coat. His dam is dry right now, but even dry his dams udder looked pretty good his sire is honey star, here is a link to his page http://www.shadowhills4.com/pedJR.html


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

This is his mother


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Her udder was dried up in June


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's got some nice goats in his breeding. His coat does look a bit off, not really winter woolies, just sort of off. Moms coat looks a tad off, too.

Mom looks like she has a pretty steep rump and her pasterns look weak, but both of those could be from the way she is standing or just needing her hoofs trimmed.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Okay the lady said that she copper boluses as needed and uses python dust every spring and fall. She also offers selenium free range and deworms every six months. She said that he looks perfectly fine and healthy to her- apparently he is coming out of his first rut and his winter coat is coming in so... I don’t know. What do ya’ll think?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love his width. His topline is nice and his rear legs look fairly good. Overall, I like him. However, I agree that both he and his dam look like their pasterns are less than stellar. It could be that the current owner isn't giving enough selenium or it could be trimming too aggressively on the goats' heels. His sire is gorgeous. I think I'd consider buying him if the price was right.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Alex Kimoto said:


> Okay the lady said that she copper boluses as needed and uses python dust every spring and fall. She also offers selenium free range and deworms every six months. She said that he looks perfectly fine and healthy to her- apparently he is coming out of his first rut and his winter coat is coming in so... I don't know. What do ya'll think?


I wonder... were he shaved down would those off lookin spots in his coat actually be the creamy brown color pokin through all that white? His coat just doesnt look smoothe like mine do. Kinda blotchy tufts of fluff. Right nw mine all look like shiny fluffy smoothe cotton balls lol.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m not sure what’s up with his coat. It may be coloring. He is priced at 200$ what do you guys think? I’ll probably only use him for this season, but if I love him in person I may keep him a while.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If I was a breeder, I would get him. Maybe one day(thumbup).

I sort of like all the new emojis, too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i want him!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I agree that both he and his dam look like their pasterns are less than stellar. It could be that the current owner isn't giving enough selenium or it could be trimming too aggressively on the goats' heels.


i agree also


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hard to tell with all the hair


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

I got him! The patchy coat was actually brown/ beige fur. His fur is actually really soft, silky, and thick. I’m super happy with him! (Though his hooves do seemed to be a little over trimmed) but he seems healthy and ready to breed!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Alex Kimoto said:


> She also offers selenium free range


Could you ask her to elaborate on that? Most of us do have to supplement selenium and I, for one, would like that to be free choice (what I assume is meant by free range).

If you could get specifics from her, I'm certain we'd be thrilled to hear what exactly she means.

Thank you.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

She leaves selenium 30 by Redmond out free choice and is also beginning to use sweetlix meat goat mineral


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

awww so he has a silky soft coat. That would explain why it looked off. 

More pics please!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Glad you got him, I was going to say I think he looks pretty good, sometimes coat stuff can be hard to tell in pics. And sometimes the way they stand is funny and can make them look bad. I like when people send me videos of them as you can see better how they stand and move. 

But he seems like he will be a great addition! Oh, we use Redmond Selenium 90 for ours. In addition to Vitaferm Concept-aid minerals (soon to be Techmaster when these run out). They don't eat a lot of it but I do see it being used.


----------

